# dirty tricks



## Overfeind (Apr 4, 2009)

dirty tricks we all have them some are just simple unit configurations maybe mixing in a IC to make them relay nasty all the way to fully taking advantage of a codex or RAW, or it can just be a good tactic with a simple unit.
what this thread is asking is what is your 'dirty trick'.

at the moment i like to have my dark angles with daemonhunters allies and having Azrael lead a unit of grey knights giving them all that nice invun save.
or
wen i use my ig and have creed lead them he can give 1 unit infiltrate i like to give it to a full unit of Ogryns so thay can out flank.


----------



## bob_the_grea (Jul 27, 2009)

ahhh this reminds me of a very bad man....
who now has a whole veteran guard squad, with camo cloaks, KNEEELING DOWN.

just so he can keep and objective.....they take no wepons or anything...

its ok where theres a will theres a way, didnt like my sternguard squad dropping net to him aha


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

um, kneeling the models down just to get out of LoS is CHEATING- you are not alowed to repose models or have them in positions that give you a gaming advantage (I have kneeling 'mystics' for my DH inq lord retinue, but if they are behind a low wall they get judged as if they were standing up for LoS shooting them- their own LoS can suffer)

My trick is more sneaky then dirty- I load up rhinos with assault troops (blood claws), drive them to about 10" away from the enemy, spin 180 and blow smoke.
I get reduced to AV10 but the troops have about a 15" charge range from the back of the rhino in the next turn (2" disembark, ~1" base width, 6" move and 6" assault). The distance from the enemy is important because if you get too close they can assault and trap you inside (anything less then about 8-9" begins to get dangerous as they can begin to surround you) and at 10" away they need practically a full movement phase to get out of range (and if they do that I just drive up 12" and flamer the hell outta them and either take the counter-attack or suffer a round of shooting then charge next turn).

The only downright dirty trick I currently use is dying with the nes SW dex- 4 or 5 wolf scouts in a storm doesnt sound too nasty... till you admit they have 5 melta bombs, a meltagun and a multimelta on the storm. If I have first turn I can scout it up to 12" away from enemy lines, move it 12" normally get out, shoot and assault- its almost the perfect anti-LR unit (2 close range melta shots followed by 4-5 auto hitting meltabombs is just evil).


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

A couple off the top of my head:

Putting a Big Mek inside of a stompa - mmm cover save for my super heavy and everything within 6" of that huge hull.

Stringing Orks across multiple objectives or to a Big Mek /w KFF

Taking all CSM champion terminators and one regular (for the mark).


----------



## DaafiejjXD (Jun 22, 2009)

i have one trick with my IG, you take a command squad, give them 2 bodyguards, straken, a lord commissar, a meltagun/flamer, a WH inq, kell, and carapace armour, and a rhino/chimera, then you'll have a very nasty cc group that'll rip up the enemy(and straken nor anyone of the squad can be executed by the commissar, Gung Ho!!)
Greetz Daafiejj


----------



## ninja skills (Aug 4, 2009)

the masque and breath of chaos (2x3 flamers and dp) to clump up units to die VERY easily


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Nuke choir probably counts as a dirty trick- load out 3 zoanthropes and 2 hive tyrants with psychic scream (-1Ld within 18" and it stacks) and get them all close to the enemy... then start shooting fex barbed stranglers at strong enemy units: you hit a termy unit with a SM chapter master in you'll likely kill 1 and force a pinning test at <LD5.... then laugh as you pin the best unit in the enemy army.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

I suppose lashing a unit then subjecting it to 9 plasma cannon pie plates is dirty....lol


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Looking at the new Space Wolves rumours, I've come up with my own little trick:

First its a 6-man Long Fang pack, with 5 Missile Launchers. I then will add a Wolf Guard to the unit, and give him terminator armour and a Cyclone Missile Launcher (not sure wether this second bit will work yet, ie. taking a heavy weapon on a single terminator, thought the rumours say 1 in 5.). Thats 7 missiles a turn. But then comes the next part:

An Inquisitor Lord with a Psychic Hood and 3 Mystics. Anything that deepstrikes near me will get hit by 7(!) missiles, either frag or krak. I will love playing deamons with this combo :grin:


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

One of my favorites is positioning my seraphim squad so the enemy can assault them with a unit that won't wipe them out. Sure, I'll lose a couple of girls, but with my LD9 stubborn, they'll 'stay in the fight' if I lose. Next up, I use Hit&Run and speedbump myself between his tanks, so when it's my turn, I'll toast one of his tanks.
Meanwhile, my cannones is either keeping something else busy, or drops on top of the people just assaulted my seraphim and exacts revenge.
Alternatively, he'll have moved his unit a little further ahead than he had planned, so he'll be in Flamer Range, so I'll just wipe him out with a flamer squad, while my cannoness covers for them by assaulting anything that might jump them in turn.
Another fun trick is to have my cannoness commit suicide in turn 3 during my enemy's turn, by having annoyed some nasty squad with powerweapons, and suddenly, NOT use my faith to give her an invulnerable save( possibly give her an initiative boost instead ). This will leave said squad out in the open, after having killed her, and giving me 2 faith points. Perfect for my heavy bolters to rip into, or my seraphim to land next to and flame away.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Hmm, I had a though. If you have two Inquisitors with 2 Mystics in range of a deepstriker, can you make the same unit fire twice? I don't see why not and can't find anything against it. 

If you could, I'd call it a dirty trick if you knew you were facing Deamons, get 5 Inquisitors with Mystics and one unit of Grey Knights with 5 Psycannons (The heavy support guys can get 5 if they give the Justicar a Psycannon). Add 3 Multi-Melta Servitors and a couple of Sages to one of the Inquisitor Lords units and you cna deal with Soulgrinders as well. Too many points wasted against other armies though.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Dirty trick is ten Immortals with a VOD lord backing them up. I use them to attack flanks and rears to try to sow disarray in the enemy ranks so they can never get off their well-planned startegy. Forcing their hand cannot be underestimated. Sometimes they'll DS Termies right on top of me, which I simply VOD away from, and now that unit is just sitting there in a bad deployment, wasted. Anything that tries to pose a threat I just teleport away from. It really helps to spread the enemy thin as they keep trying to chase them down. That makes them easier pickings for my main force.

Also, depending on the enemy I'm fighting, I might DS a monolith and warp in a unit of Flayed Ones. This works wonders against IG and Tau who don't have any real counter to it. IG can snipe the Lith with tanks, but before I DS I usually make sure to take out any real threats first.

Theres also the going to ground with warriors then porting them through the Lith thing, but thats super beardy and I odn't do it because its a clear exploit. That would certainly qualify as a dirty trick though.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Iron Angel said:


> Dirty trick is ten Immortals with a VOD lord backing them up. I use them to attack flanks and rears to try to sow disarray in the enemy ranks so they can never get off their well-planned startegy. Forcing their hand cannot be underestimated. Sometimes they'll DS Termies right on top of me, which I simply VOD away from, and now that unit is just sitting there in a bad deployment, wasted. Anything that tries to pose a threat I just teleport away from. It really helps to spread the enemy thin as they keep trying to chase them down. That makes them easier pickings for my main force.


works wonders ... unless the opponent happens to have a plasma cannon or demolisher cannon/battlecannon that can then wipe out the solid formationof immortals once they have DS'd back ontot he board- I love VoD but its often just suicidal.


----------



## Frederick Destroyer (Jul 28, 2009)

I've killed VOD lords when they're used poorly, but if used the right way by someone who thinks it out (I'm talking like chess-length decision time) then it's going to kick some ass.

Anyways, I'm a chaos player. I love this strategy, and I use it in competitive games, but it's still dirty. I know it's legal, but hell it's still mean as pooping on your face:angry:: lash princes with 9 oblits!


----------



## Gandalf the Black (Jul 18, 2009)

One dirty Imperial Guard trick is to just take (in large games, 2000+) as many Leman Russ Punishers with a pair of sponsons with heavy bolters, pintle mounted heavy stubber, hunter killer missiles and extra armour. SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO many shots at SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO high strenght.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Gandalf the Black said:


> One dirty Imperial Guard trick is to just take (in large games, 2000+) as many Leman Russ Punishers with a pair of sponsons with heavy bolters, pintle mounted heavy stubber, hunter killer missiles and extra armour. SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO many shots at SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO high strenght.


That's not even really a dirty trick. That's just spamming something. I think the idea behind this topic is for people to share sneaky tricks that require thought.


----------



## cool_conoly (Mar 29, 2008)

1000 points game, 3 Full Infantry Platoons (Command Squad, 5 Guardsman Squads) 2 Command HQ Squads.

Combine the 5 Infantry Squads (50 men per squad) with all the command squads behind them, walk across the field to the enemy, and order them to fire three shots, or to re roll all their lasgun shots! that many hits kills anything and still leaves you 200ish points to play with!


----------



## Overfeind (Apr 4, 2009)

cool_conoly said:


> 1000 points game, 3 Full Infantry Platoons (Command Squad, 5 Guardsman Squads) 2 Command HQ Squads.
> 
> Combine the 5 Infantry Squads (50 men per squad) with all the command squads behind them, walk across the field to the enemy, and order them to fire three shots, or to re roll all their lasgun shots! that many hits kills anything and still leaves you 200ish points to play with!


i think your mistaken the order you are referring to is 'bring it down' that lets you re role to hit but it only let you do this on mc's or tanks, so unless it a mc with a low enough T or you have melta guns for tanks then you cant do it but the 3 shots bit is right and it feels so good to have that many dice.

but i do use this tactic but with a small change i give them at lest 2 Commissars or 5 depending on the points a priest and all the Sergeants and Commissars have a pw, behind them i have a Command Squad with Colonel “Iron Hand” Straken in a Chimera so on the charge that's up to 44 s4 pw attacks with a re role to hit :shok: and if that dus not do the job there is up to 90 normal s4 attacks with a re role, that just one platoon.


----------



## CATzeentch (Dec 25, 2007)

This is something simple but something i enjoy.

A scout squad with teleport homer in a storm scouts their movement and ends 12" away from an enemy unit. A librarian with gate and 5-10 TH/SS termies (hopefully) casts the Gate of Infinity and doesn't roll for scatter if the scouts are nearby.

These units go along with a drop pod list (doesn't have to be super drop pod list though, just enough to get 2 or 3 first turn) and combined they can hit a flank really hard.

Albeit, things can go HORRIBLY wrong, but it is fun and its a little sneaky.


----------



## Le Sinistre (May 9, 2008)

Daemon tricks: 

Anvil: 7 bearers. Enemy got stucked at them. Then, 6 crushers got in, total kill.

Other little trick: dropping a squad of 4 flamers next to the newly arrived (drop pod) sternguards, then flame them. :grin: Risky, but I warped so 3 units out (10 sterns). My enemy was coursing high. 

Daemonettes: getting an objective into woods, sitting 12 nettes there. Then, shooting, nettes are going to ground. 3+ cover. :grin: Only problems are the storm speeders with flamer...  Or sterns with cover negating shoots, but they normally don't last so long, to shoot at them. :grin:


----------



## flankman (Jan 26, 2009)

getting abbadon in close combat vs none genestealers

ok srsly tho, id say the classic with out number gaunts clogging up your objective ESPECIALLY if you go last your enemy will NEVER have it (unless the units holding it are like 20 large and walling the poor thing)


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

worse then without number gaunts is IG conscips with the without number variant character (forget his name and the rule). Its like super gaunts plus- you can play with gaunts to force them to go where you want (pin, dont kill whole squads so they cant come back late game, make them run towords synapse etc etc), with WoN consrips they can kill themselves at will, move on, likely run onto the objectiuve (or close) and then laugh- needing 13 wounds to cause a morale check on a full unit (only way Ive seen ithem used) you are never gonna kill enough to get rid of the damn things (best you can hope for is contesting the objective.. although 150 lasgun shots will hurt.. even at BS2)


----------



## flankman (Jan 26, 2009)

tell me about it, 2 weeks ago i played spear head vs I.G and when his conscrips came out of reserves and started to pepper my marines with the take it down command (thats what i think its called +1 shot with rapid fire) along side the other IG i failed to take down they made swiss cheese out of my csm squad


----------



## flankman (Jan 26, 2009)

btw squad of 20 csm with mark of khorn is kinda fun just 10 of them on a charge leads to 41 attacks


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Wolf_Lord_Skoll said:


> Looking at the new Space Wolves rumours, I've come up with my own little trick:
> 
> First its a 6-man Long Fang pack, with 5 Missile Launchers. I then will add a Wolf Guard to the unit, and give him terminator armour and a Cyclone Missile Launcher (not sure wether this second bit will work yet, ie. taking a heavy weapon on a single terminator, thought the rumours say 1 in 5.). Thats 7 missiles a turn. But then comes the next part:
> 
> An Inquisitor Lord with a Psychic Hood and 3 Mystics. Anything that deepstrikes near me will get hit by 7(!) missiles, either frag or krak. I will love playing deamons with this combo :grin:


You'll love the Rune Priests with their 2+ to wound models with the Daemon rule then as well.

Khan on Bike with Command Squad, with Company Champion, Banner Bearer, and 3 Thunder Hammers, Meltaguns, Storm Shields etc.

Gives you Furious Charge, and Hit and Run with T5, FNP and 3+ Saves alround.

Also, said Inquisitor Lord with a trip punisher squadron nearby.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Inquisitor lords dont really need any back up- I give mine a psycannon, 2 HB servitors and an MM servitor... nothing has ever even tried to DS anywhere near him (so disapointing.. but then the MM is there just to scare away drop podding dreadnaughts).


----------



## hells_fury (Apr 17, 2008)

sister dominions, they come with 4 flamers, give the vet a combi flamer bolter and add a canoness/priest with combi bolter flamer, 6 flamers.put them in a rhino, rock up next to a very nasty expensive unit and unleash hell ussing divine guidence, 6 flamers with rending and 4 bolters firing != a living enemy unit.

the 6 flamers with their rending will kill off 90% or more of the squad and remainder then has 3-4 amour saves to take, its so good


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Tim/Steve said:


> works wonders ... unless the opponent happens to have a plasma cannon or demolisher cannon/battlecannon that can then wipe out the solid formationof immortals once they have DS'd back ontot he board- I love VoD but its often just suicidal.


As with any isolated unit, being careless with them is going to get them killed very fast. But if you know what you're doing, its very effective.


----------



## Valanehtar (Sep 10, 2009)

I think may favorite dirty trick (that is also super cheese) only really works in Apocalypse games. First off I take the Inq Lord with mystics and stick them in a chimera, then my side takes the strategem that cause any DSing units to go where I want, which is right by my Inq and whatever fun is around him.

The other thing is I take a GK Term Squad with 3 PAGK squads (or more if I get more models) and use them to spearhead into the heart of the other guys' army. This isn't dirty or cheesy on its own but once I attach Pedro Kantor to the Term squad and have Straken rolling up behind them in LRC it just becomes ridiculous. And for added cheese next time I may give Straken an officer of the fleet.

Silly Apocalypse games...


----------



## HighHubris (Mar 16, 2009)

Using Drop pods and dreadnoughts to wall off objectives


----------



## SKITTLESKITTEN (Feb 12, 2008)

I like taking the Orc warboss biker special character and tooling him out in a good sized mob of bikers with a nob with power claw.

This helps me fill out all 6 orc troop choices and you can usually get the bikes into cc pretty safely considering the huge amount of targets the orcs can send down stream.


----------



## maniclurker (Jun 12, 2008)

CATzeentch said:


> This is something simple but something i enjoy.
> 
> A scout squad with teleport homer in a storm scouts their movement and ends 12" away from an enemy unit. A librarian with gate and 5-10 TH/SS termies (hopefully) casts the Gate of Infinity and doesn't roll for scatter if the scouts are nearby.
> 
> ...


Yeah this can go horribly wrong... ESPECIALLY WHEN WHAT YOU'RE TRYING TO DO ISN'T LEGAL!!!

First off, teleport homers don't work for Gate of Infinity... only locator beacons. Gate of Infinity doesn't say anything about teleporting. Also, if I remember correctly, the jamming pod or whatever on the storm will nullify even that.


----------



## OddJob (Nov 1, 2007)

How are any of these dirty tricks? I take x and y lolz does not equate to a dirty trick...

In response to lash princes my nidzilla army is led by a Dakka Walkrant with two gaurds surrounded by a large unit of gaunts (with most of the gaunts behind the walkrant squad). The gaunts give the walkrant squad a cover save, the walkrant squad gives the gaunts a cover save and the ring of gaunts prevents the walkrant being moved very far if targetted with a lash. If my opponent lacks template weapons I can generally sneak a couple more MCs into the ring of gaunts to share the benefit (including cover behind the walkrant squad).

A big clump of self perpetuating cover saves thats essentially lashproof. Sweet, and possibly a little dirty.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Yeah, the double banana is a dirty trick.. personally I dont think it should be legal (there's dirty and then there's dirty).

The trick of surrounding MCs with cheap units is a great way of countering lash- so long as the gap between the cheap guys is smaller then the base of the MC it cant move through them (and lash says they move normally)... 4 or 5 gaunts can keep your fex totally immune to lash, best if they are from 2 units though  couple for the front, couple for the back- then all units can move and keep the formation.


----------



## steelwraith (May 12, 2009)

a small almost dirty trick , for eldar , farseer with guide and eldrich storm (or just eldrad) , guides himself and then fires of the eldrich storm at target tank - net result = roll scatter and if u dont like where it's pointing (ie back end not pointing towards u) then take your re-roll , this double's your chances of getting the 'hit', and if he is with a group of AT spods or spear carrying warlocks, they benifit fron the guide aswell (just roll the f-seer first)


to protect your tanks from 1st turn 1st player (when u go second) deradnought / sternguard droppod melta spam. get 20 gaurdians and deploy them in a large semi circle 5" away from your tanks , so when then the pod comes in he cant deploy closer then 7" away from your tanks , stopping him from gettin his 2d6 melta


----------

